# I'm back



## Godsgal09

Hi, I was on here almost 6 months ago or so and I got a pos pregnancy test then a bunch of negatives so I naturally got sad. Well, I stopped trying and my husband recently came back from overseas and we haven't been trying but I AM PREGNANT :D 
So excited. If anyone has any tips they would be very appreciated, this is our first child :D


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome back and congratulations! :flower:


----------



## VickyLou

Welcome back and congratulations :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Welcome back and congratulations!


----------



## xprincessx

welcome back


----------



## Godsgal09

Thanks ladies. How are yall ?


----------



## lhancock90

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## Godsgal09

Thank you!!


----------



## Chris77

Welcome Back! :hi:


----------



## Godsgal09

Chris77 said:


> Welcome Back! :hi:

Thank you Chris77


----------



## Yo_Yo

Welcome back and congratulations! :)


----------



## Godsgal09

Yo_Yo said:


> Welcome back and congratulations! :)

Thank you :D


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Welcome back :wave: and congrats!


----------



## ready4number1

Congratulations!! The only tips I can give you is enjoy and take care of yourself. Healthy foods and water.


----------



## DolceBella

Welcome back, and congrats!


----------



## Godsgal09

Thanks everyone. Hope yall are doing well in your pregnancies :D


----------

